# Hunting in Africa



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

I leave this thursday for my first Africa hunt w/ a bow. Going after

1. Kudu
2. Oryx (gemsbok)
3. Eland
4. Impala

Hope to have some good pics. Wish me luck!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck to ya and hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like fun Good Luck


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck!! Wack a wart hog too!:cheers::shamrock:


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate it. I hope to have some pics and vid that I will post to my site as well as my FB page:

http://www.facebook.com/RedBloodedAmerican


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

To give an update.. the moon was tough.. full moon the whole time, and the wind was bad. I really wanted to use a bow the whole time, and I did in the AM hunt.. but I ended up using rifle on some long shots as the wind and conditions just wouldn't allow us to get close enough for a walk n stalk.


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

where are the pictures. I would love to see your animals!


----------

